# Natural Balance Original?



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

*Natural Balance Ultra Premium*

So my two dogs (Trigger the beagle and of course Ember the chi) had been eating Kibbles n Bits (The bits make it bitter...) because mom had switched Ember from Instinct as she didn't eat any of the flavors anymore, and Trigger had always been on it though I couldn't stand him eating that garbage, and I finally talked mom into giving both dogs a great quality diet.

When I stumbled upon Natural Balance. I grabbed the bag and began to look over the ingreds. at the local Petco, and it seemed like a great food. It was a $50-$60 dollar bag marked down to $30 because the outer packaging (Where they put the name on, not the packaging containing the food) was ripped a bit. Content, we brought the dog food home. Ember loves it, Trigger loves it but seems to be hungry still after feeding him his 2- 2 1/2 cups. 

Do you think that NB is a good food with plenty of nutrition? I personally do, but I only want the best for my dogs, so I must be sure.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

personally my dogs eat wellness core, but natural balance seems to have great reviews


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes. It is a 4 star food:
Natural Balance Ultra Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating

It does have grain but if your babies have no grain issues, it should be great!


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Yes. It is a 4 star food:
> Natural Balance Ultra Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating
> 
> It does have grain but if your babies have no grain issues, it should be great!


They don't seem to have any issues with it, nice and healthy dogs. Trigger is already alot more healthy then he was on the Kibbles and Bits, and he has only been eating it for 4-5 days. He was pretty poor on stuff like Purina, Mighty Dog, Home 360 pet, Pedigree, Beneful, Iams, Goodlife Recipe, our vet reccomended Purina and Science diet (blech... no way.) but I opened my eyes real wide at that. 

So I'm 99% sure they are fine with grain, so that should be a good food for them if I read correctly at the review. Thanks!


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

I fed natural balance Limited ingredient grain free kibble for years, but switched about a year ago. In three seperate bags with different lot numbers, I found pieces of plastic imbedded in kibble, or just loose in the bag. The kibble changed colors, looked dryed out, and my dogs all got sick, but the company denied any formula changes, and also denied any issues with the food. When we told them we sent it to an independent lab, they admitted that they had recently changed the formula. I fed a grain free diet because we have a dog with severe allergies. She started getting bleeding rashes, so I knew something was up. Did some research online, and a few independent labs found high levels of soy in the food, and it was advertised as soy free. One of my dogs allergies are soy. 
The company lied to us repeatedly, and their only offer was coupons for more of their food. After months of lies and crappy food, the last thing we wanted was more of it. After threatening to call the news and BBB, they finally refunded our money, over $200 (four of the large bags).

So yes, on paper, its a great food, but the company isnt one I would want to do business with.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I love NB food and so do our dogs. When Bailey wouldn't eat and was throwing up I changed to NB Limited Ingredient. Now she's fine! Our labs are also on it and doing well. Our Vet also recommends it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

out of all hollistic brands i have tried ... it turns on natural balance duck n potato to be the only food hell eat


----------

